# can I still clone?



## Fillerup (Aug 14, 2006)

My 5 plants have now grow to between 31" & 39", (there are 4 different kinds and they are in soil) I put the 1000 watt light to 12/12 to sex them and put them into flowering. The 5 ladies look good but my problem is can I get clones  now or is it too late.


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2006)

Get the cuts ASAP. Take them from the lower growth and you should be fine.


----------



## Fillerup (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Hick I will get my *ss in gear. Do I make sure the clones are not flowering?


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2006)

Flowering cuts will usually take longer to root and start new growth. I suggest putting them under 24/0 flourescents.


----------

